# What does everyone do for a living?



## BADSBRD (Nov 21, 2012)

New to the forum and am curious as to the gamut of careers in the forum. I'm an IT Manager at a hospital in Illinois. 

I hope this isn't a duplicate, but I searched and did not see a thread like this.

Rick


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Swedish Civil Service (Ministry of Defence Agency) 

XO - many tasks


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Construction


----------



## danielm (May 2, 2012)

Tax accounting.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. I live a life relative comfort and privilege o), financed primarily through receipts from both military and civil service retirements and marginally enhanced through a 35 year program of prudent (and very conservative) investments. This is to say, in my seniority I am actually a blight on an ass cheek of society who presently focuses his energies on spoiling grand children fulltime, and part time volunteering at a local men's homeless shelter, supporting both regional and local food bank(s) (mostly on a seasonal basis) and assisting with a local version of "homes for humanity"..., as we valiantly(?) try to repair/improve existing residences in need of such repairs.


----------



## xopowo (Dec 30, 2008)

Product manager


----------



## wrwhiteknight (Mar 20, 2012)

living off student debt; lawyer as of Summer 2014.


----------



## velomane (Nov 6, 2009)

ATC in CYAV Tower


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

Mail Order/Ecommerce


----------



## Auggie Brine (Feb 23, 2010)

Film & Television Production. No glamor, just work. The fun stuff (sometimes!): writing, directing, producing, acting. The reality: mostly intellectual property valuations.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Auggie Brine said:


> Film & Television Production. No glamor, just work.


Like this, but at a student level, so there's even less glam.

Edit: Post 1,111, which I think is pretty cool.


----------



## PhotoTechie (Dec 21, 2005)

Marketing


----------



## KevinP (Nov 26, 2012)

Professor.

And thanks for starting this thread. As soon as I registered for this forum last week, I started looking for a board/thread where everybody introduces themselves and was disappointed that there wasn't one. Introducing yourself is part of community (and gentlemen) etiquette, and since fashion says so much about one's profession and hobbies, and since profession dictates so much about one's clothes sense, I really expected there to be one. It also helps new forum members like me get to know the established members well.

Would it be too much to ask for an dedicated introduction forum, perhaps under the Community Fora section?


----------



## benjclark (Mar 14, 2012)

Museum director in Northeast Montana.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Psychiatrist


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

general manager in the hospitality industry


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

Higher Ed administration


----------



## BADSBRD (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice to see there is a variety of careers on here.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

full-time undergraduate student and part-time resort sales rep.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Teach History to 11 to 18 year olds, having previously had a career at sea as a Navigating Officer in the RN and the Merchant Navy.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

University professor


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Corporate research and logistics gofer. I tend to show up around 11AM, work rather late into the evening and draw pay for it. The firm is owned by my father, so I find myself doing all sorts of tasks. For example, today I put on coveralls and helped clean out the warehouse.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Career-long (thirty plus years) Legal Aid lawyer. For the last eighteen years or so I've been the director of our mental health law project, representing individuals in involuntary mental health proceedings.

As a trial lawyer, I get to go to court a lot. As a lawyer in Vermont I get to dress pretty casually for most of those court appearances.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

upthewazzu said:


> Higher Ed administration


Same for me


----------



## Joseph Peter (Mar 26, 2012)

Attorney at law since 1988.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

salgy said:


> general manager in the hospitality industry


You mean you own and run a pub!


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> You mean you own and run a pub!


No ownership stake for me...


----------



## Yodan731 (Jan 23, 2011)

Civil Servant, Department of Homeland Security.


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Interesting thread. Technically student-ing, but I do occasionally toil away at the local 5-star golf hotel, serving whisky to people who don't appreciate it and polishing cutlery. Not thrilling, but it helps me feed my clothing budget.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

Associate Professor of Economics and Finance.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Yodan731 said:


> Civil Servant, Department of Homeland Security.


I know a few DHS opos in Georgia (US state) and in Germany.


----------



## messina47 (Jun 25, 2012)

law student, part time legal aide


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

messina47 said:


> law student, part time legal aide


Oh dear, a little bit of knowledge is a dangerous thing


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Undergraduate student studying meteorology. Make all the jokes you want, but TV broadcasting isn't really what interests me. I'm more drawn towards working within the aviation sector. I also spend a lot of time managing the university rowing team.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

In-house counsel for a financial institution.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Past five years HR Consultant, had enough and want out.


----------



## Malabar (Nov 9, 2012)

I`m working in the large russian bank, pr and advertising specialist, event-manager. Noblesse oblige. ))


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Firefighter.


----------



## oldmanjumpers (Aug 4, 2011)

Allocating and merchandising for a luxury fashion brand.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

adoucett said:


> Undergraduate student studying meteorology. Make all the jokes you want, but TV broadcasting isn't really what interests me. I'm more drawn towards working within the aviation sector. I also spend a lot of time managing the university rowing team.


No jokes here, studied a little in a physical geography course and was fasciinated. If some of these constant complainers saw a *real *weather map, they'd go blind. Didn't have the science pre-requisites to pursue it, so went to law school.

35 years as a state gov't Admin. Judge, retired (or as my boss said, paid to go away), since May 2008 I have mainly been reading history, the better lit that I missed, interspersed with crappy adventure novels, and a modicum of travel. Am likely the biggest bum on this forum, doing nothing, but stylishly


----------



## CharlesFerdinand (Jun 18, 2010)

Journalist (for an HVAC trade publication)


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

phyrpowr said:


> Am likely the biggest bum on this forum


I sincerely doubt that.


----------



## JohnRov (Sep 3, 2008)

New Product Development at a medical device company. Currently in marketing as a product planner, previously in software engineering, also responsible for human factors at our division.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Flairball said:


> Firefighter.


Respect!

If you ever want an exchange tour of duty with the Swedish fire service drop me a PM.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm a cart attendant for Pathmark. That's more of a job than a living.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

KevinP said:


> Would it be too much to ask for an dedicated introduction forum, perhaps under the Community Fora section?


Yes, I think it best one simply leap right into the water!!

Insurance Underwriting and Claims


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Insurance Underwriting and Claims


No wonder you have such a great sense of humor. You must see some doosies every day...


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. I live a life relative comfort and privilege o), financed primarily through receipts from both military and civil service retirements and marginally enhanced through a 35 year program of prudent (and very conservative) investments. This is to say, in my seniority I am actually a blight on an ass cheek of society who presently focuses his energies on spoiling grand children fulltime, and part time volunteering at a local men's homeless shelter, supporting both regional and local food bank(s) (mostly on a seasonal basis) and assisting with a local version of "homes for humanity"..., as we valiantly(?) try to repair/improve existing residences in need of such repairs.


Nothing like living the dream. Good for you, Eagle.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> No wonder you have such a great sense of humor. You must see some doosies every day...


In my case, I had no hope for the human condition to begin with so it was a natural career choice!!

Propery has been more satisfying for me than life and health and paying claims to hurricane victims during the holidays makes me all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

Corporate lawyer


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

OK I will bite. In my former life, a molecular biologist working for local branch of a very large biotech company. I went back to school and am now working as a registered nurse. Specifically I just got a new job working in home health.

Unfortunately not a lot of opportunities to wear my nice wardrobe! But when I do, it feels like a special occasion.


----------



## amemovox (Jun 26, 2005)

Judge


----------



## herfitup (Mar 4, 2012)

IT consultant. Constantly on the road with at least a sports coat and a computer in an EZ Scan bag. I wish the high end leather vendors would make an EZ Scan bag.


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

Just a lowly bus driver.


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

herfitup said:


> IT consultant. Constantly on the road with at least a sports coat and a computer in an EZ Scan bag. I wish the high end leather vendors would make an EZ Scan bag.


I don't fly often but I hear TSA regulations are fun to comply with these days. Does an EZ scan bag have to be clear?


----------



## herfitup (Mar 4, 2012)

Barnavelt said:


> I don't fly often but I hear TSA regulations are fun to comply with these days. Does an EZ scan bag have to be clear?


No, they have an extra zipper so that you can lay the computer flat on its own side of the bag. You don't have to take the computer out and put it in a bin. It reduces the abuse the laptop receives.


----------



## Troglodyte (Sep 7, 2012)

US Army parachute infantry officer, with a secondary specialty that puts me in embassy jobs from time to time.

I found this forum while searching for hints on how to improve my wardrobe, and you have given me them in spades! I am well dressed compared to my contemporaries, but when one's peers' wardrobes consist of "Death From Above" tshirts in basic black, that is rather like being the finest cellist in Poker Flats, TX. I came here to learn from Yoyo Ma.

Cordially, 
Trog


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

IvanD said:


> Just a lowly bus driver.


A much more highly esteemed occupation than my former one as a banker. It was too often very uncomfortable disclosing that particular job in some settings without body armour.

I might add anyone that can drive a bus well in the UK or France I doff my cap to, and with honest respect.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

blairrob said:


> A much more highly esteemed occupation than my former one as a banker. It was too often very uncomfortable disclosing that particular job in some settings without body armour.
> 
> I might add anyone that can drive a bus well in the UK or France I doff my cap to, and with honest respect.


Yeah IvanD, I'm with blairrob.

Many of this forum's members advise that they enjoy careers in the legal professions. Well, I'm _always_ happy to see a bus coming but *never* happy to be forced to deal with the legal fellows. :icon_smile_wink:

.
.
.

.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Trog,

Thanks for doing what you do. My dad is an infantry (reservist) officer. He commanded a rifle company. His dad was a battalion commander. Both N. Sask. R. I had planned on a long military career, but I developed a medical condition which prevented me from joining. I'm studying at a seminary, perhaps someday I'll be a chaplain. 

As for bus drivers, I absolutely treasure the Greyhound bus system. If I had an option between driving for 6 hours to Edmonton or taking an 7 hour ride, I prefer to sit back, ride and goof off on my laptop. My uncle was a bus driver, and it's a noble job.

Tom


----------



## bmcphx (Dec 15, 2012)

Part time concierge at a high end resort in Phoenix, part time ego-driven cyclist.


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

Minister.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

National security analyst and defense consultant.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*City Planner, Artist*

Thanks for asking.

I majored in art and then got a graduate degree in urban planning.

I worked in Newark NJ while attending grad school full time and subsequently worked 25 years for the Los Angeles city planning department. All the while I kept painting, and also took up large format photography. I served for eight years on the local planning commission where I live. I left my day job almost ten years ago and am finally a full time artist. I serve on a couple of art organization boards. My studio is near Mendocino, three hours north of San Francisco. I was artist in residence a few summers ago in Butte, Montana. I drive a lot.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Nothing...


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

blairrob said:


> A much more highly esteemed occupation than my former one as a banker. It was too often very uncomfortable disclosing that particular job in some settings without body armour.
> 
> I might add anyone that can drive a bus well in the UK or France I doff my cap to, and with honest respect.





Shaver said:


> Yeah IvanD, I'm with blairrob.
> 
> Many of this forum's members advise that they enjoy careers in the legal professions. Well, I'm _always_ happy to see a bus coming but *never* happy to be forced to deal with the legal fellows. :icon_smile_wink:


Thank you for your kind words gentlemen.
I must admit, I thoroughly enjoy my job, and I also have it to thank for finding this forum, as it was in the pursuit of getting my uniform to fit properly that I came across AAAC.
So now, I have a job I love, a uniform that fits and a wardrobe full of good quality, well fitting clothes. :icon_cheers:
(just a shame I don't get to wear them as much as I'd like)


----------



## KevinP (Nov 26, 2012)

Gurdon said:


> I majored in art and then got a graduate degree in urban planning.


Sounds like a city I'd like to visit.


----------



## Troglodyte (Sep 7, 2012)

KevinP said:


> Sounds like a city I'd like to visit.


^ What Kevin said. A chance to correct the depressing architectural excesses of the 1960s and 1970s.


----------



## Troglodyte (Sep 7, 2012)

Canadian said:


> Trog,
> 
> Thanks for doing what you do. My dad is an infantry (reservist) officer. He commanded a rifle company. His dad was a battalion commander. Both N. Sask. R. I had planned on a long military career, but I developed a medical condition which prevented me from joining. I'm studying at a seminary, perhaps someday I'll be a chaplain.
> 
> ...


The Canadians set the conditions for the few successes we had in Kandahar Province while I was there, and I lived very comfortably in quarters refurbished by PPCLI out in Maiwand. Thank God for allies!

Best,
Trog


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Troglodyte said:


> The Canadians set the conditions for the few successes we had in Kandahar Province while I was there, and I lived very comfortably in quarters refurbished by PPCLI out in Maiwand. Thank God for allies!
> 
> Best,
> Trog


Anyone who knows anything about Afghanistan knows the Canadians were/are fantastic.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

drlivingston said:


> Nothing...


So you just sit at home all day?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Howard said:


> So you just sit at home all day?


The question is "What does everyone do for a living?" Not, "What do you do during the day?"


----------



## heldentenor (Nov 9, 2012)

Professor of history--and one of only two holdouts in my department who tries to overcome the "shoddy professor" stereotype.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

drlivingston said:


> Nothing...


A true gentleman in other words.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

heldentenor said:


> and one of only two holdouts in my department who tries to overcome the "shoddy professor" stereotype.


Why? We like the shoddy professor


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

professor, trying to exemplify the "shoddy professor stereotype".


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I thought P-Hud was Buddy Love.

I'll have to guess again!!


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

P Hudson said:


> professor, trying to exemplify the "shoddy professor stereotype".


This.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Data jockey. But if I told you where, I'd have to kill you all.

Okay, not really, but I'd have to include a really long disclaimer with this post saying that it doesn't reflect the opinions of my employer blah blah blah...


----------



## stephenkarl (Dec 21, 2011)

Prior to returning to school in the fall of 2011, I was an analyst (financial & strategic) in the Federal Government. I'm now on my fourth degree, and looking forward to a career change.


----------



## velomane (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello fellow Winnipegger.


----------



## stephenkarl (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello, I trust this snowy day finds you well?

(Apologies for this thread's brief tangent.)


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Retired administrator*



upthewazzu said:


> Higher Ed administration


Same here, although retired! Like phyrpower, I do a good deal of reading things which I overlooked in college, plus continuing a 30 year association with Boy Scouts and doing occasional driving of disabled vets needing transportation to VA hospitals.
All together a very satisfactory retirement. 
Cheers, Tom


----------



## DMB (Jan 2, 2013)

I am a retired Army officer (Armor, Military Police) and current police detective. I spent a good portion of my adult life wearing uniforms of some sort, and was pleasantly suprised when I discovered that the manner in which I have always dressed actually has a name (Trad), and that it is still in style. You see such a wide range of "styles of dress" in law enforcement, and not all of them are good. In any event, it's nice to be back in a plain clothes job. While I am free to wear just about anything, it would not be prudent to wear anything to work that you would not mind getting destroyed, so to speak. Shoes and trousers especially take a beating, whether it be from kicking the occasional door, to a foot pursuit across a muddy field, or even stepping through a rotten floor in a mobile home. Suffice it to say, I tend to avoid wearing Alden shell cordovan if we are conducting a raid on a crack house. 

In any event, I very much enjoy viewing the fine wardrobes posted by the gentlemen here. Especially now that we are in the winter season. I only wish south Louisiana winters lasted longer than a month or two. Before long I will be back to those dreaded humid days in the upper 90s and the resulting wrinkled cotton shirts and chinos. Best regards - DMB


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

This was intriguing to me, it is nice to see the wide spectrum of careers with everyone. I did not see anyone that is in Sales.. I am. 

I started my sales career in the alcohol distribution business. I sold wine to grocery stores, and convenience stores. It was a really fun job but the company I was working for started losing a lot of management positions, and I was not getting the support I needed from the company so I had to start looking for a new path. That road has led me to where I am now. 

I am a Sales Representative for an international entertainment corporation that specializes in theme parks. I work for one of the many parks that the company has, and I work 3 hours away from the park in my home office. 

I also volunteer much of my time with the local Girl Scouts. This is not by choice though. My wife is a director with the local council so I am obligated to it by her. This works in my favor though, I get a happy wife, and all the free girl scout cookies I can eat.


----------



## ricardofrancisco (Jan 1, 2013)

Corporate strategist and intellectual property consultant.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Professor - if anyone needs some professoring done, let me know. I offer full professoring services - not just basic professing.


----------



## KevinP (Nov 26, 2012)

Before I request your services, what do you profess?


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

KevinP said:


> Before I request your services, what do you profess?


Fundamentally, I profess that I am right and everyone else is wrong, even if they agree with me. I have expertise in and strong opinions on all subjects, including those of which I am completely ignorant.


----------



## KevinP (Nov 26, 2012)

I think I took your class once.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

LordSmoke said:


> Fundamentally, I profess that I am right and everyone else is wrong, even if they agree with me. I have expertise in and strong opinions on all subjects, including those of which I am completely ignorant.


So, what you're saying is you're no different from everyone else?:icon_smile_big:


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

IT staff in hospital.


----------



## isospin (Sep 16, 2012)

Electrical engineer


----------



## Talltexan (Jan 2, 2013)

Professional Photographer studying for my insurance exam. Also am interested in becoming a concierge. I have a profile on LinkedIn.


----------



## joyfulbunny (Jan 21, 2013)

I am a proffesional teacher, but if i have extra time i work online as virtual assistant, article writer. it helps me to have proffesional growth as well because i get to interact with my employers around the globe.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Spent six years enlisted in the Marine Corps as a Air Ground Task Force Planner and then the past decade or so working with private foundations and local governments doing economic and geographic research and modeling. I'm at the point in my career where I am considering jumping ship to the private sector for the first time. I'd like to get involved in corporate/industrial real estate and site selection.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Spook


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

LordSmoke said:


> Fundamentally, I profess that I am right and everyone else is wrong, even if they agree with me. I have expertise in and strong opinions on all subjects, including those of which I am completely ignorant.


You should teach in Gainesville instead of Tallahassee.

:devil:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Jovan said:


> Data jockey. But if I told you where, I'd have to kill you all.
> 
> Okay, not really, but I'd have to include a really long disclaimer with this post saying that it doesn't reflect the opinions of my employer blah blah blah...


An addendum. I currently do data entry _for a living _but acting _to live_.


----------



## stephenkarl (Dec 21, 2011)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Spook


You do haunt these forums... :biggrin:

I was an analyst with the federal government, and now a student (again).


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

stephenkarl said:


> I was an analyst with the federal government



Govt civil service XO for an overseas operations agency of the Swedish Ministry of Defence.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Spook


Slither.... (Roy Jay!)


----------



## JGBigGreen (Feb 9, 2012)

I am a fund raiser in higher education.


----------



## GamecockGrad (May 8, 2012)

Public Affairs and Government Relations - kind term for politics.


----------



## mdinz (Aug 6, 2012)

Freelance 3d/2d artist in the videogame industry and part time cooking class teacher (sushi, Italian, tapas) ...


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

VictorRomeo said:


> Slither.... (Roy Jay!)


There's a blast from the past.


----------



## donnis (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm a customer support manager for an enterprise software company.


----------



## yen157 (Feb 16, 2012)

I work in the craft beer industry wearing many odd hats


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

^ Are lederhosen included?


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Formerly in government relations. As of July, a social work coordinator on a DHS/State Dept. grant.


----------



## Reldresal (Oct 13, 2011)

Real estate investor/philosopher. Never at the same time.


----------



## GenteelCountryman (Mar 2, 2013)

Former pipeline designer for natural gas distribution and transmission companies. Presently, founder of non-profit organization that builds schools in rural, impoverished areas around the world. Also, volunteer at local nursing home.


----------



## BrianPaul (Jun 12, 2009)

Business tax consultant.


----------



## Estel (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm a graduate student.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Estel said:


> I'm a graduate student.


In what field?


----------



## Estel (Feb 2, 2013)

Hmm... I think I'll pm you. Not ready to de-anonymize myself quite that much publicly at this point.


----------



## whollyroamin (Mar 10, 2013)

I lull adolescents to sleep to the dulcet tones of world history and geography.


----------



## Stirling Newberry (Mar 4, 2013)

I am a suit.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Troglodyte said:


> ^ What Kevin said. A chance to correct the depressing architectural excesses of the 1960s and 1970s.


Planning is mostly about land use -- how much of what kind of human stuff should be put where, and the policies and regulations to encourage those outcomes/decisions. That being said, the built environment is the expression of a culture's dominant values. In modern times this has produced a landscape of greed. "Depressing architectural excess" is one manifestation of this.

It should be noted that planners do as the elected officials of a jurisdiction tell us. This is often at odds with common sense and good planning.

A background in cultural geography is a good foundation for planning, and intelligence work. There is some overlap.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Shoe City Thinker (Oct 8, 2012)

IT data center monkey trying to work my way up to enterprise IT consulting.


----------



## floyd (Jun 13, 2012)

Student pilot, rougly 12 months left of studies until I can apply for first officer jobs. Working in a suit 36000ft up, sounds like heaven to me.


----------



## cincydavid (May 21, 2012)

I am a cemeterian...betcha none of the kids in your 8th grade career day stood up and said they wanted to manage a "marble orchard". I didn't either, but I've been in the death care trade since the mid 1980s.


----------

